# Discontinuous time



## amandaeholt (Jun 6, 2012)

Can someone please give me the rules for billing discontinuous time for pre/post op blocks.  Do we document this lapse in time on the claim?  Thank you!!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Jun 10, 2012)

Time is not ordinarily reported when performing blocks for post operative analgesia.
There is an exception..........when the block is being performed after induction and before emergence.
Please see the 2012 ASA RVU guide.......page 57-58.


----------

